# Sexy R35



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Don`t know from where??? Russia maybe?


----------



## mati (May 15, 2009)

gtrlux said:


> Don`t know from where??? Russia maybe?


It's on Russian plates. So Russia would be a good bet :thumbsup:


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Wow that's really nice


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That does look a bit special. I think those cut outs on the front bumper make a big difference to the car, as the standard R35 front bumper just looks a bit too plain.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

looks wicked. higher spoiler makes a big differance too. like it.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Not a fan of the wheels, but really like the black mirrors bizarrely.


----------



## TriniGT (Nov 30, 2006)

Here is one of our local Mines R35's


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That 1st one looks amazing.

2nd one (mines)..... meh....


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> Don`t know from where??? Russia maybe?


other than the wheels looking a bit "halfords wolf race", i bloody love that!:bowdown1:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

One reason I like it and the reason it look some how different from the usual R35s we see on here, is that the owner seems to have choosen carefully all parts so the car looks sneaky and longer.
One thing that I dislike on the R35 is the OEM spoiler, as the car looks anyway allready like a blown up whale with a tiny tail:chuckle:, these mods defo make it more sneaky. 
- the big spoiler lets the big ass look more low
- the front bumper looks less blown up like a balloon with the vents
- and the wheels, very Euro style thought, take off again some of the cars mass, as they are thin spoke.

Very good thought through body tune here.:smokin:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Love it, looks really smart


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> One reason I like it and the reason it look some how different from the usual R35s we see on here, is that the owner seems to have choosen carefully all parts so the car looks sneaky and longer.
> One thing that I dislike on the R35 is the OEM spoiler, as the car looks anyway allready like a blown up whale with a tiny tail:chuckle:, these mods defo make it more sneaky.
> - the big spoiler lets the big ass look more low
> - the front bumper looks less blown up like a balloon with the vents
> ...


i agree with you....


----------



## FireDan50 (Oct 6, 2009)

Crazy shiny


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

LiamGTR said:


> That 1st one looks amazing.
> 
> 2nd one (mines)..... meh....


agreed :smokin:


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

Stunning 35, those front vents make a huge difference, I love how the bigger spoiler still looks like it could be stock. Rims could use a change but still looks great on those.


----------

